# Basic Outboard Maint.



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.suzukimarine.com/faqs/maintenance/8/


----------



## RFNA (Apr 28, 2009)

> http://www.suzukimarine.com/faqs/maintenance/8/



you guys are the best


----------

